# Tree Take downs



## superior72 (May 14, 2006)

I am a business owner currently doing stump grinding and have taken down many trees before, and would like to know what kind of cost is associated with felling a tree. Some customers of mine would like me to take out a spruce tree or two about 35 feet high. Is this an inexpensive job? Just wondering?


----------



## sawn_penn (May 14, 2006)

It depends on how hard it is to take down, and what they want you to do with it once it's down.

Clear paddock, nothing within 60', and they just want it on the ground? Yep, that'll be cheap.

Surrounded by powerlines on THREE sides with a kindergarten right underneath it, and they want it split into kindling? Yep, thats going to cost.


Work out what the Pentagon would charge if they arranged the removal, and then double it.


----------



## superior72 (May 14, 2006)

Its a very easy take down, clear area, they want all wood taken away and stump ground out. I will take wood because I use it to heat my home in winter.


----------



## stumpy66 (May 14, 2006)

but surely this is a work it out yourself question.......how much will it cost you ...then add some......but if you are a stumper...stick to what you know.....


----------



## Jack Green (May 14, 2006)

stumpy66 said:


> but surely this is a work it out yourself question.......how much will it cost you ...then add some......but if you are a stumper...stick to what you know.....


Nice one ! Stumpy66


----------

